# Replacing Ibanez SR305 bridge (Will this one fit?)



## DespoticOrder (Jul 12, 2015)

So my bridge is broken to where I can't use the D string, and I'm thinking of finally getting around to replacing it. Does anyone know if this SR255 bridge will fit? It looks to me like it might line up without modification, but I was hoping someone else might have already been through this and could provide help. To my understanding, this is, sadly, a fairly common issue with these basses. 

Here's the stock bridge:







And here's the one I'm looking at on ebay:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 12, 2015)

If the bridge has a defect Ibanez will replace it for free, you just have to take your bass to an authorized dealer/repair center.

The string spacing and bridge placement on the SR255 and SR305 are identical, so it's very likely the bridges are interchangeable, if not, thanks to them being top load, you can easily fill the old screw holes and re-drill.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh okay. Thanks,man. I did take it to an authorized dealer, but it was a smaller shop. They only offered to order me another one for more than I wanted to pay. I'll check some other shops!


----------

